# Found White Homing Pigeon in Sacramento, CA without a tag NEEDS A HOME



## JENNIFER2013 (Nov 9, 2013)

I live in Sacramento, CA and a white homing pigeon is living at my house. Does anyone know anyone that wants to give it a good home? I have been feeding it and giving it water but it needs to a good home. Please help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for taking care of this needy bird and feeding it.

Is the bird contained? Has it been looked over by a rehabber or vet?

I will move your thread to the adoption section.*


----------



## JENNIFER2013 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for replying! No, it isn't contained. But would be very easy to catch. She/he hangs out at our house all day and then at night sleeps in the big tree in our front yard. Definitely has a whole routine. It is definitely a pet or was someone's pet. Very curious and sweet. Comes up to me to get food. I would love to find someone that can give it a great living home!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

JENNIFER2013 said:


> Thank you for replying! No, it isn't contained. But would be very easy to catch. She/he hangs out at our house all day and then at night sleeps in the big tree in our front yard. Definitely has a whole routine. It is definitely a pet or was someone's pet. Very curious and sweet. Comes up to me to get food. I would love to find someone that can give it a great living home!


*PLEASE do catch it and contain it for its own safety. A dog or cat carrier will do for now. It is VERY vulnerable to hawk or other predator attack, and no one will pick up a loose bird. A white bird, by itself, (and a pet) without the protection of a flock, stands out and it is a sitting duck. Believe me, it may not be today, or tomorrow, but eventually they come.*


----------



## Rats of Flight (Aug 13, 2014)

I have lost a white homing pigeon near the sac without a tag. He had two or three very light grey spots. If the bird matches the description could you post a picture of it.


----------

